# Super DMZ to cut?



## Hammer925 (May 13, 2012)

So during the winter I tried out Super DMZ and was pleased with my results as I was in a bulking. I've read countless threads on people bulking up, but I haven't came accross many where cutting was the objective. With beach season just around the corner and I was wondering if anyone has used SDMZ to cut? If so, how did that work out for you? Or have you used something else to aide with cutting that worked better? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fsoe (May 13, 2012)

It killed my appetite so it would work as part of a cutter for me , I used it to kick start my contest prep 9 weeks ago - It made me strong, pumps were ok -- But some said on here it was better than dbol -- I would say No its not in my opinion, now I will say this I am not a huge fan of dbol, drol because of the water retention and I am gyno prone on both of them. I ordered several bottles of SDMZ before it got changed. 

Conclusion : I say yes to being a good cutter


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 13, 2012)

it's not good for cutting unless you enjoy going hypo.

There's nothing on it for cutting for a reason. No steroid should be used for the sole purpose of cutting. Too much stress on the body, AAS build muscle, that's the whole point of their existence. Diet, cardio, eca is all anyone should need to "cut for beach season" (lmao) using a toxic steroid to replace diet and training is just pure lazy.


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 13, 2012)

diet is a good cutter


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 13, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> diet is a good cutter


this^


----------



## Hammer925 (May 13, 2012)

Oh i see. Yeah I had great strength gains and awesome pumps as well. I guess the diet while using the SDMZ will determine wheather your bulking or cutting


----------



## Hammer925 (May 13, 2012)

By no means am I lazy and by NO MEANS am I a stranger to hard work. . Working 40+ hours per week, taking 15 credit hours of school, and training hard at least 4-5 times a week is what my days consist of. Its sometimes hard to keep up with the perfect diet, but I do my best and I make it work.


----------



## Hammer925 (May 13, 2012)

Oh and Hate4TheWeak, in the IronMag store, it clearly states in bold lettering that SDMZ helps with cutting.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 13, 2012)

Hammer925 said:


> By no means am I lazy and by NO MEANS am I a stranger to hard work. . Working 40+ hours per week, taking 15 credit hours of school, and training hard at least 4-5 times a week is what my days consist of. Its sometimes hard to keep up with the perfect diet, but I do my best and I make it work.


Going to work and school has exactly what to do with BBing diet? If you are asking a question then you got an answer. Do whatever the fuck you want. I could give a rats ass honestly. I was assuming that you probably don't know much of anything about BBing or diet because you asked such a generic uneducated question. My bad lol..

Fact: Anabolic Androgenic Steroids are made to prevent catabolisim and increase hypertrophy due to whatever factors there may be.

Fact: Stimulants and thyroid hormones are made to increase fat use.


Anymore brilliant questions professor?


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 13, 2012)

Hammer925 said:


> Oh and Hate4TheWeak, in the IronMag store, it clearly states in bold lettering that SDMZ helps with cutting.


It helps with nutrient partitioning like ALL steroids idiot. You are clearly just a lazy ass fat kid so do whatever the Fuck you would like.

What could I possibly know about it that you don't?


----------



## heavyiron (May 13, 2012)

I would use it the last 4 weeks of a hard cut for sure. However I strongly recommend a carb cycle diet. Keto will make you feel like hell on SD.


----------



## fsoe (May 13, 2012)

Hammer925 said:


> By no means am I lazy and by NO MEANS am I a stranger to hard work. . Working 40+ hours per week, taking 15 credit hours of school, and training hard at least 4-5 times a week is what my days consist of. Its sometimes hard to keep up with the perfect diet, but I do my best and I make it work.



I hear ya bro --- full time job for me, raising two kids, train 5-6 days a week, and taking a full load this term in school ... Great thing I have an amazing wife who finishes school in a few months and then I am quitting my job and focusing on school - 18 months left ---- Keep pushing .... Ignore some of the smart A's on here that offer very little feedback other than diet is a good cutter --- No kidding


----------



## fsoe (May 13, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> It helps with nutrient partitioning like ALL steroids idiot. You are clearly just a lazy ass fat kid so do whatever the Fuck you would like.
> 
> What could I possibly know about it that you don't?



How you became a Board rep i will never know ---- you offer nothing in just about every post I read of yours --- man the guys just wants some feedback, not to be treated like some idiot --- You bring little to the table


----------



## Hammer925 (May 13, 2012)

Going to school and working that much makes it hard to keep a perfect diet. Im actually not a lazy fat kid hardass. Im 6'1'', 193, 15% bf. It's not my fault you got picked on in high school and you have to act like a BA over the internet because you're so bitter. Whose dick did you have to suck to become a rep btw? Cuz you're a god aweful one.


----------



## Hammer925 (May 13, 2012)

I have been doing a lot of research on the carb cycling. Do you think Keto would be a decent idea for after the SDMZ Heavy? I'd hate to lose strength


----------



## fsoe (May 13, 2012)

Hammer925 said:


> Going to school and working that much makes it hard to keep a perfect diet. Im actually not a lazy fat kid hardass. Im 6'1'', 193, 15% bf. It's not my fault you got picked on in high school and you have to act like a BA over the internet because you're so bitter. Whose dick did you have to suck to become a rep btw? Cuz you're a god aweful one.



ignore him --- anybody that will put a monkey pulling his nut sack with his teeth as their avatar, they are probably still in high school ... If you have any questions i will be glad to help if I can.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 13, 2012)

Hammer925 said:


> Going to school and working that much makes it hard to keep a perfect diet. Im actually not a lazy fat kid hardass. Im 6'1'', 193, 15% bf. It's not my fault you got picked on in high school and you have to act like a BA over the internet because you're so bitter. Whose dick did you have to suck to become a rep btw? Cuz you're a god aweful one.


6'1 193lbs and 15% BF??? Hahahaha... Epic Failure.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 13, 2012)

fsoe said:


> ignore him --- anybody that will put a monkey pulling his nut sack with his teeth as their avatar, they are probably still in high school ..


This^^


----------



## davemeister (May 13, 2012)

cutting cycle ha ha ill blow you all one by one mogtherfuckers


----------



## Digitalash (May 14, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> it's not good for cutting unless you enjoy going hypo.
> 
> There's nothing on it for cutting for a reason. No steroid should be used for the sole purpose of cutting. Too much stress on the body, AAS build muscle, that's the whole point of their existence. Diet, cardio, eca is all anyone should need to "cut for beach season" (lmao) using a toxic steroid to replace diet and training is just pure lazy.



So you don't agree with running a cycle while cutting? What if you're already at 11% or something and are tryin to hit single digits without losing too much muscle. Obviously gears not goin to make you lean but it will keep you from going catabolic, diet and cardio obviously are what burns the fat. 

I think SD would work well as it's very anabolic and very dry. You can cut on anything of course but less low water retention is a big plus if you're tryin to look lean


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> So you don't agree with running a cycle while cutting? What if you're already at 11% or something and are tryin to hit single digits without losing too much muscle. Obviously gears not goin to make you lean but it will keep you from going catabolic, diet and cardio obviously are what burns the fat.
> 
> I think SD would work well as it's very anabolic and very dry. You can cut on anything of course but less low water retention is a big plus if you're tryin to look lean


I wouldn't cut on sd because it's such a massive glycogen loader and I go hypo on less than 400 grams of carbs a day. A low dose of test, some tren and winny would be more something I would look at for cutting. SD is good for a lot of things but "imo" cutting is not one of them.
Lean bulk, sure. On a calorie defecient....ehh... I wouldn't even want to try it! lol.. Done it before on accident and gotten dizzy, blacked out, shaky etc...not good

This kid weight 193lbs at 6'1 with a BF of 15%, So IF he got down to a decent BF of 9-10% he's going to lose 7lbs bringing him in (not even shredded) at 185 at 6'1.... That's pathetic straight up. I would say he's lightyears away from any aas use at all or at least should be but...people do what they want so whatever..


----------



## davemeister (May 14, 2012)

u need cuttign cycle take razor to ur wrist faggot


----------

